

Stimulus Package for Entrepreneurs? - sramana
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2009/02/18/stimulus-package-for-entrepreneurs/

======
sramana
I am looking for your thoughts on policy that would stimulate
entrepreneurship, particularly bootstrapping. I have proposed a set of ideas.

------
ph0rque
I like it. If this proposal was to come through, I can imagine a web app (or
perhaps a feature add-on to say mint.com) that took into account what your
salary was going to be for a given year, and calculated how much you could set
aside for entrepreneurship without changing your tax situation.

------
swombat
It's worth pointing out that the UK already has these kinds of incentives, via
the EIS "Enterprise Investment Scheme" that makes it so that investments in
EIS-eligible companies (generally those developing new products or doing
research) are deducted from one's taxable income for that year.

